# Gravel or Sand for Plants



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

I have heard of two different opinions.... what do you say - is sand better or is gravel better for plants ... or about the same ???? Please vote


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

By "gravel" what do you mean? If you are speaking of aquarium gravel you get at the lfs, I'd vote sand but don't care for eithe one.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Neither for me...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Simpte said:


> By "gravel" what do you mean? If you are speaking of aquarium gravel you get at the lfs, I'd vote sand but don't care for eithe one.


I mean pea gravel from LFS.

According to the reply so far, it seems that they are about the same. Perhaps there will be more voter to come :?:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are about the same, both pretty much useless.


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Simpte if sand and gravel are not your choice what would your preference be?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Calcinied clay (most aquatic substrates are made of this). You can get a bag of turface or similiar for about $12.00. That gives you 50 lbs. Cheap and very effective.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I use Eco Complete. Very nice.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say sand is a little better than gravel, for the roots. but the finer the gravel, the more easily it is compacted which may restrict nutrients and cause anaerobic pockets to form.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We use eco complete and have had great results. 



> I'd say sand is a little better than gravel, for the roots. but the finer the gravel, the more easily it is compacted which may restrict nutrients and cause anaerobic pockets to form.


 That's what I was going to say :-D


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

ive heard that a mixture of 2 parts small gravel to 1 part sand is really good for live plants, has anyone else heard something like this?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Haven't heard of that. But sounds that the sand will simply fill up all the gaps between gravels.... increase the danger of anaerobic pockets ??


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i use sand and my plants are doing great. i also have Malaysian trumpet snails to keep anaerobic pockets from forming.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

I use Flourite mainly, but I've also used kitty litter (nothing added). 
and a good low calcium sand added works great. If you live by the great lakes, 
you got it made. The sand/small gravel is rich in both clay and calcium.
I found a beach and filled buckets, the stuff is great.
Here's a couple really good articles on substrates.....
http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/Plants.htm
http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/manual/bm32.html


----------



## Ramis (Apr 10, 2006)

I've always used Gravel so I can't really say anything about sand but I don't see anything wrong with it..so I voted about hte same


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah comparing standard gravel to standadr sand either or. The thing about gravel is there is substrates that can be mixed in with them, though you could do the same with sand the substrates are usually like gravel. Now if your going Flourite(or somethin of the such) compared to sand. Then of course Flourite, though it's not nescecarry with all plants.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All plants need the same nutrients to grow, though not all in the same amounts per day. SOme plants have higher uptake rates (hygros) than others (crypts).


----------

